# Happy Birthday Angel



## Cimredopyh (Oct 13, 2008)

Happy first birthday sweetie! <3 ( and hello HHC  )










Shes not sure what all the fuss is about :lol:


----------



## Callie255 (Dec 24, 2008)

How cute! Happy birthday Angel!


----------



## Cimredopyh (Oct 13, 2008)

Hmm... the pictures got cropped, you cant see the souffle XD


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

She is adorable! Happy Birthday!


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

She is gorgeous. Happy Birthday Angel.


----------



## Vortex (Aug 28, 2008)

Awwwwwe!!!! so cute!! Happy Birthday!!! <333


----------



## Melissa (Sep 19, 2008)

Happy Birthday Sweet Cheeks!


----------



## Cimredopyh (Oct 13, 2008)

Thanks guys, seems like she threw herself one helluva a crazy 'after party'. There was hedgie havoc in the cage for me to clean this morning  
Oh well you only turn one once :lol:


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

Happy Birthday little Angel! You really are an Angel!!!!!!! Wold you like to come and vsit Auntie Sheltland??????????????? I will give you birthday cake and presents. And more birthday cake and more presents. He He He


----------



## Kalandra (Aug 25, 2008)

You made the souffle!  Happy birthday little one.


----------



## Hedgie17 (Aug 28, 2008)

oo thats soo cute ! happy b day Angel!!!!     lol i think i overdid it on the smilies! :?   :roll:


----------



## AprilD (Jan 15, 2009)

Happy Birthday Angel, looks like you got spoiled!


----------



## hedgieMate (Aug 28, 2008)

Cimredopyh said:


>


*Happy (belated) Birthday & many more returns, Angel!*
You're one gorgeous-looking hedgie! I hope all your birthday wishes came true on your special day.


----------



## Cimredopyh (Oct 13, 2008)

Thanks for the birthday wishes everyone 



Kalandra said:


> You made the souffle!


Yes i did! It turned out pretty good. (I should have saved a slice for Peggy ROFL)


----------



## Kalandra (Aug 25, 2008)

It looks great! You'll have to send her an image of what she missed


----------



## numothehedgehog (Aug 30, 2008)

HAPPY LATE BIRTHDAY!
:lol:


----------

